# Is World of Warcraft Playable on iBook G4?



## dmetzcher (Apr 20, 2006)

I have an iBook G4 with the following specs. Can I expect to be able to play World of Warcraft on this machine? By "play", I mean actually play it without pulling my hair out because the video is lagging, etc. I am most-concerned with the VRAM, though my machine meets the minimum specs. For everything else, I am above the recommended specs.

*iBook G4*
1.2GHz processor
1.25GB RAM
100GB hard drive
ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 with 32MB VRAM

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dmetzcher (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll answer my own question, in case anyone wonders about the same or a similar configuration later. I decided to just buy the game (it was only $20 anyway, I found out), and it runs flawlessly. There is no video lag at all, unless there is an issue at the server, and there hasn't been in the last few days that I've been playing. It also runs OK over a dial-up modem, but there is enough delay to make working in groups difficult. If you are just running a few quests, however, and aren't really battling anything, it's fine over 56k. It really requires broadband, however, if you want to play without being annoyed constantly. (Which means that I can't play at work on my breaks, because I have a dial-up account that I use while away from home.)


----------



## Digitorb (May 2, 2006)

I hear that, WoW works perfectly on this iBook G4 and it only has an 32MB ATI Radeon 9550! Almost works as good as my WinXP computer and that has a 256MB ATI Radeon 9250, so pretty much these Macs are extremely good.


----------

